# Game of Thrones discussion



## Kaya (Apr 16, 2014)

So...I am thrilled Joffrey finally got snuffed. But I am bummed he didn't suffer longer. 

And....who did it? What's your thoughts?


----------



## CPA-Kim (Apr 16, 2014)

I was pretty shocked because I haven't read the books nor looked at spoilers.  My 77-year old brother comes over every Monday morning (I record it) to watch it with me and he was cheering.  Joffrey was pure evil right up to the end.  He gets it from his witch of a mother.  She's another one I'd like to see get killed off.

At first I suspected Sansa but that is too obvious.  I know it wasn't Tyrion.  He is too decent....it's hard to believe he is a Lannister.  Was it someone setting Tyrion up or just someone who wanted Joffrey out of the picture.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 16, 2014)

I haven't watched it, but my husband started watching it a short while ago.  He's glad that Joffrey got snuffed too, but he's surprised that the show got rid of him, because he was the kind of person you love to hate, lol.  Hubby says he thinks it may have been the wife, or anyone else really, he's just guessing.  He really likes the show.


----------



## Kaya (Apr 16, 2014)

The show still has his mother to hate, lol. I know who killed him. I cheated with google. 
But, I will not say a word.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 16, 2014)

Google knows EVERYTHING, lol!


----------



## Kaya (Apr 28, 2014)

Too bad there are no other GOT fans here.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 29, 2014)

My husband's hooked on the show, watching old reruns to see what's happening, and catching the new shows.  I watch bits and pieces, and it is very interesting.


----------



## RCynic (Apr 29, 2014)

My wife and I have been wondering about who killed him but it seems now it must have been the elder Tyrell woman in collaboration with Little Finger. Little finger supplied the necklace with the poison and the chalice of wine (we went back and looked) was sitting right in front of the Tyrell woman. Also her statement that there was no way she was going to have her daughter marry that monster.  I guess the big question now is will Tyrion survive this and what is Little Finger planning to do with his new alliance. I think it's one of the top shows ever on TV.


----------



## Kaya (Apr 30, 2014)

Heard through the grapevine that Peter Dinkage (Tyrion) is going to be starring in a sci fi show...but can't until his contract is up...in 2016. So...I think he may be around for awhile. Good!


----------



## Kaya (May 18, 2014)

It comes on in about 20 minutes, so I will be missing action til it is over.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 25, 2014)

No show tonight, because of Memorial Day weekend.


----------



## Kaya (May 25, 2014)

Yep. Last week they said it would be two weeks, so I was prepared.


----------

